# Is this part of IBS



## Canadian_Mickey (Apr 12, 2004)

For the last several months I have been really paniced whenever I go into stores, or the bank, when I am home alone, when I am in the car, anytime. And I don't know why. I just feel like I can't breathe and have to get out! I hate living like I'm scared and paniced about things. I never used to be! Does anyone else experience this, and if so, what do you do about it?


----------



## alex45 (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi You ought to go to a doctor as you are probably having anxiety attacks. I'm on meds for this and it helps a lot. so know how you feel. I also think that it is the cause of my IBS C.Tasia


----------



## sadone (Dec 17, 2003)

heya...sounds like you're dealing with some major anxiety...meds could help, but i'm not sure if you wanna go that route?something i've done is avoid going to places at peak times...i get extremely uncomfortable, say, when the grocery store is really busy, so i go either early morning or late evening...another thing i find that helps with the panic and anxiety is making sure you have plenty of time to do something--no rushing--when i'm rushed i can just feel the tension and anxiety building up in me, which makes my stomach go nuts...


----------



## Canadian_Mickey (Apr 12, 2004)

For me it doesn't matter if there are lots of people or no people....I just feel really closed in! I get hot and feel like I'm going to pass out! It freaks me out.


----------



## campbro (Apr 24, 2004)

sounds like panic attacks, anxiety, or maybe even a form of agoraphobia. Anti-anxiety and/or antidepressant medicines may help your situation but please see a professional to get an accurate diagnosis.


----------



## sadone (Dec 17, 2003)

well, maybe you should look into meds if the problem is that debilitating...just don't let the doctor throw you on any old med though...(which they too often do!...ex. if it's depression--here's prozac...)


----------



## Canadian_Mickey (Apr 12, 2004)

Trust me I won't! The last three meds he put me on he has overdosed me! An Anti-Inflammitory, and man I thought I was having a heartattack I was so jittery and shakey and such, it freaked me so bad!


----------



## campebllskid (Feb 2, 2004)

I have agoraphobia and panic attacks - sounds very similar to what I am going throughhave you gone to your dr?


----------



## Canadian_Mickey (Apr 12, 2004)

I haven't yet. I'm so sick of doctors, it's not even funny! Plus my doctor gives me this crappy attitude everytime I see him, like "Oh it's you - AGAIN!" It kind of makes me feel lousy, and he's not been much help with anything.


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hi Mickey,I felt that way about doctors quite often, until I went to a psychiatrist. He listened, gave me medications that really helped my anxiety, depression and D, and helped me find ways to control my stress. Best thing I could have done. Take care.


----------



## StillHoping (Sep 16, 2002)

I'm so sick of doctors, it's not even funny! Plus my doctor gives me this crappy attitude everytime I see him, like "Oh it's you - AGAIN!" It kind of makes me feel lousy, and he's not been much help with anything. I went to several doctors with attitudes like that.They seem so put off & annoyed that they have to "deal with" you.I had to leave the state I live in to find a compassionate doctor.I didn't pursue help for several years because of a horrible experience with a female doctor who treated me like I was taking up her time & actually yelled at me like I was a child.I am older & wiser & have more of a backbone now to ever take that behavior from anyone.


----------

